# Gustav Holst: The Planets



## PeterJ (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, all,

Could anybody recommend a really outstanding recording of Holst "The Planets"? This is my first time hearing the piece.

Thanks in advance! (And Happy New Year!)

Peter


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

The St Louis Symphony Orchestra/Walter Susskind recording is very good.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I very much like the LA Phil with Zubin Mehta. Another that seems very highly regarded (but I haven't heard) is Dutoit with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I like the one with Andre Previn and the Royal Philarmonic Orchestra.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Start by looking *here* and *HERE*, this is an age old query that deserves a TC search!

Then You go out and order Sir Adrian Boults 1978 recording with London Philharmonic on EMI!










It is the best judged recording of all planets! (And You get a mean Enigma variations as a filler!)

/ptr


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

BOOM


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

nightscape said:


> BOOM


Yeah Baby! I got that one too. Tried a couple others and they didn't measure up.


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your recommendations!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

PeterJ said:


> Thank you all very much for your recommendations!


That's what TC's good at . And arguing, of course. Especially over "modern" music.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

PeterJ said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Could anybody recommend a really outstanding recording of Holst "The Planets"? This is my first time hearing the piece.
> 
> ...


No matter how many different _Planets_ I listen to, Dutoit's is the one I always return to. It's stunning:



My second favourite is Mehta's...



...but I don't know if you'd be interested in the works accompanying it on the double CD.

To round out a top three, I'll also recommend John Eliot Gardiner's. It's coupled with Grainger's wild and unpredictable (and a lot of fun) _The Warriors_:


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I very much like the LA Phil with Zubin Mehta. Another that seems very highly regarded (but I haven't heard) is Dutoit with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.


I'll second that vote for Mehta and the Los Angeles Philharmonic. And definitely the Dutoit.

I mentioned both in another post in this thread (post #10).


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> That's what TC's good at . And arguing, of course. Especially over "modern" music.


I completely disagree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2015)

That's four for Dutoit. If you choose it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Sir Adrian Boult LPO. First one I ever heard!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Having more than twenty recordings on vinyl, cassette or CD, I'd recommend Sir Alexander Gibson with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra as the best Planets I've ever heard...


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Having more than twenty recordings on vinyl, cassette or CD, I'd recommend Sir Alexander Gibson with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra as the best Planets I've ever heard...


Thanks for mentioning the Gibson _Planets_, Il_Penseroso. I haven't heard that version.

Courtesy of Spotify, I'm now listening to it. Wow.

https://play.spotify.com/album/4BXgejln8x3SazGCWIfWV4

I think it might be time to visit eBay...


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Having more than twenty recordings on vinyl, cassette or CD, I'd recommend Sir Alexander Gibson with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra as the best Planets I've ever heard...


I was just about to buy the Gibson _Planets_ when I came across some super-enthusiastic reviews for Vernon Handley's version (here and here), so I had a listen to it on Spotify.

I must admit I prefer the Handley, so I bought that instead.

I'll probably get the Gibson version as well sometime, but I only have enough money to buy one today.

On Spotify:

*Holst - The Planets, Op. 32 (Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Sir Alexander Gibson)*

*Holst - The Planets, Op. 32 (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Vernon Handley)*


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> That's what TC's good at . And arguing, of course. Especially over "modern" music.


We're also exceptionally good at beating dead horses too!









As far as Holst goes, Dutoit is an awesome pick and so is James Levine's with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, in my opinion!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

BTW a very undervalued but cooking interpret of the Planets is Yan Pascal Tortelier, his 1996 recording with the BBC Philharmonic that was first released with the BBC Music Magazine and later Chandos is very well judged, his Jupiter is fab! But now OOP, but well worth to scoop up if You see in the second hand bin!










&ptr


----------



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

I really like the Sir Charles Groves/RPO version.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

ptr said:


> BTW a very undervalued but cooking interpret of the Planets is Yan Pascal Tortelier, his 1996 recording with the BBC Philharmonic that was first released with the BBC Music Magazine and later Chandos is very well judged, his Jupiter is fab! But now OOP, but well worth to scoop up if You see in the second hand bin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, eBay.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeff W said:


> As far as Holst goes, Dutoit is an awesome pick ...


It sure is.



Jeff W said:


> View attachment 60113
> 
> 
> ... and so is James Levine's with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, in my opinion!


That's another one I want to hear.

(And there I was, thinking I was happy with just having the Dutoit...)


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

tempo said:


> I really like the Sir Charles Groves/RPO version.




Amazon.com


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

This is a good un too! Nice and inexpensive. Halle womens choruss are especially haunting!


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> This is a good un too! Nice and inexpensive. Halle womens choruss are especially haunting!


I'm extremely keen on hearing the Loughran version, especially after the chap in this video recommended it (from 4:17-5:45):






The video guy also mentioned (from 5:10-5:29) it has mistakes in the playing. I'm an enthusiastic mistake-spotter, so I'm looking forward to hearing the Loughran version. Bring it on!

By the way, Video Guy's top recommendation was Vernon Handley's. I bought it yesterday after hearing it on Spotify. It's magnificent.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

PeterPowerPop said:


> I'm extremely keen on hearing the Loughran version, especially after the chap in this video recommended it (from 4:17-5:45):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh! its not hard to spot either!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*upcoming concert*

One of the groups I play with will be performing an outstanding transcription of the _The Planets_ for concert band.






​
There is a good recording of the transcription: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5516&name_role1=1&comp_id=1481&genre=55&bcorder=195&label_id=11440

Great contrabassoon part, especially in the "Uranus Movement".


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

PeterPowerPop said:


> I'm extremely keen on hearing the Loughran version, especially after the chap in this video recommended it (from 4:17-5:45):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Badinerie said:


> Heh! its not hard to spot either!


Now I _really_ want to hear the Loughran version.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> One of the groups I play with will be performing an outstanding transcription of the _The Planets_ for concert band.
> 
> View attachment 60237​
> There is a good recording of the transcription: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5516&name_role1=1&comp_id=1481&genre=55&bcorder=195&label_id=11440
> ...


Thanks for the link to that CD. It says the arrangement is by M. Patterson. (Wind band arrangements of _The Planets_ are all new to me.)

There's a performance of the Patterson arrangement of _Jupiter_ on YouTube:






*Update:* I've just found a YouTube playlist with the entire _Planets_ in that M. Patterson arrangement. And I've discovered that the "M" stands for Merlin. Excellent.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

It's been a while since I contributed to this thread concerning all things _Planets_, so I want to let you know I've been beavering away these last couple of months reviewing and ranking all available _Planets_ CDs.

The list is now complete, and I created a blog for it:

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> Hi, all,
> 
> Could anybody recommend a really outstanding recording of Holst "The Planets"? This is my first time hearing the piece.
> 
> ...


A great place to start for a really outstanding version of "The Planets" would be the version made in 1926 and conducted by the composer himself. Though it is pre-electric and full of crack and hiss, Mars has never sounded so menacing, with the orchestra sounding like it is coming at you through a mist. This recording is available on several labels and is a valuable addition to anyone interested in this work, though of course you will want a more up to date version, probably the EMI Boult or any of the others mentioned before, all of which are worthy contenders.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

PeterPowerPop said:


> It's been a while since I contributed to this thread concerning all things _Planets_, so I want to let you know I've been beavering away these last couple of months reviewing and ranking all available _Planets_ CDs.
> 
> The list is now complete, and I created a blog for it:
> 
> ...


What a great resource! Thanks for making that available.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Balthazar said:


> What a great resource! Thanks for making that available.


It is certainly a resource, however it may be rather limited. I had a look at the entry for the BBC Music disc with the BBCPO under Yan Pascal Tortelier and was surprised to see that no mention is made of the fact that the voices at the end of 'Neptune' are not women in this recording, but the Manchester Boys Choir. He also erroneously describes the tam-tam as a 'miniature gong'. His conclusion is that this is a 'Meh Planets'; well I disagree. It's by no means the best, but it's far from 'meh'.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

techniquest said:


> It is certainly a resource, however it may be rather limited.


I agree.

There are apparently over 80 recordings of _The Planets_. I only reviewed 76 of them.



techniquest said:


> I had a look at the entry for the BBC Music disc with the BBCPO under Yan Pascal Tortelier and was surprised to see that no mention is made of the fact that the voices at the end of 'Neptune' are not women in this recording, but the Manchester Boys Choir.


Sorry about that.

By the way, I also forgot to mention the kiddies' voices in the Andrew Davis / Toronto Symphony Orchestra recording until someone reminded me. (Call me Forgetful Pete.)



techniquest said:


> He also erroneously describes the tam-tam as a 'miniature gong'.


What _is_ a tam-tam?



techniquest said:


> His conclusion is that this is a 'Meh Planets'; well I disagree.


Fair enough. It didn't do much for me, but I'm glad it did something for you.

As people in the land of the French like to say, "_À chacun son goût_".



techniquest said:


> It's by no means the best, but it's far from 'meh'.


Okey dokey.

It only goes to show that, in the end, we like what like. One man's meat is another man's poison. Whatever floats your boat. You say "potato", I say "potato"... (I may be repeating myself now.)


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> What a great resource! Thanks for making that available.


No problem, Big B.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Alydon said:


> A great place to start for a really outstanding version of "The Planets" would be the version made in 1926 and conducted by the composer himself. Though it is pre-electric and full of crack and hiss, Mars has never sounded so menacing, with the orchestra sounding like it is coming at you through a mist. This recording is available on several labels...


Quite a few people say the reissue on Naxos's _The Composers Conduct_ series has the best sound quality. Spotify has it, and (_Warning: Self-Promotion Alert_) you can hear it here.



Alydon said:


> ...and is a valuable addition to anyone interested in this work, ...


Yep.



Alydon said:


> ...though of course you will want a more up to date version, probably the EMI Boult or any of the others mentioned before, all of which are worthy contenders.


The 1996 recording with Roy Goodman and the New Queens Hall Orchestra is an attempt to replicate Holst's 1926 recording, but in modern digital sound. It's full of beans.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Yowser, folks.

I've added finally added a new review to my _Planets_ CD guide. It's Hilary Davan Wetton's 1989 recording with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Enjoy!

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/davan-wetton-1989/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PeterPowerPop said:


> Yowser, folks.
> 
> I've added finally added a new review to my _Planets_ CD guide. It's Hilary Davan Wetton's 1989 recording with the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Enjoy!
> 
> ...


I only know Hilary Davan Wetton from a Beethoven disc, this one seems not available.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I have LSO/Hickox/1988


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I only know Hilary Davan Wetton from a Beethoven disc, this one seems not available.


Hilary Davan Wetton's _Planets_ disc is incredibly not available. It took me a year and a half before I found a copy (on eBay). It was almost worth the wait.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> I have LSO/Hickox/1988
> 
> View attachment 87757


Splendid. That's in my top 20.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Any good recordings of the string quartet arrangement?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

The best ones (in my very humble, but reasonably experienced opinion):
Boston Symphony Orchestra/William Steinberg
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/George Hurst
Montreal Symphony Orchestra/Charles Dutoit
Philharmonia Orchestra [London]/John Eliot Gardiner
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
Royal Scottish National Orchestra/David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

A new review on my _Planets_ guide. This time it's Sir Malcolm Sargent's live recording with the BBC Symphony Orchestra from 1965:

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/sargent-1965/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PeterPowerPop said:


> Hilary Davan Wetton's _Planets_ disc is incredibly not available. It took me a year and a half before I found a copy (on eBay). It was almost worth the wait.


I always say, "all good things are come to those who wait."
( Sounds better in French)


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

A new review over at _Peter's Planets_:

*David Robertson, Sydney Symphony Orchestra, 2014*


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

And another one:

*Alberto Lizzio, The Festival Orchestra, 1997*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

nightscape said:


> BOOM


Yes that's the one I had and loaned it foolishly to some old Jazz Fiend and never saw it again,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes that's the one I had and loaned it foolishly to some old Jazz Fiend and never saw it again,,,,,,,,,,,,


Don't ever let your friends loan your partner, car, CD'S and DVD'S.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Don't ever let your friends loan your partner, car, CD'S and DVD'S.


Don't forget books!

V


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Pugg said:


> Don't ever let your friends loan your partner, car, CD'S and DVD'S.


I never lend anyone anything!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Don't ever let your friends loan your partner, car, CD'S and DVD'S.


It was on Vinyl, does that count too.............??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It was on Vinyl, does that count too.............??


Anything that produces sound.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

A new review on _Peter's Planets_:

*Wolfgang Heinzel, Philharmonie Merck, 2005*


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

nightscape said:


> BOOM





EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes that's the one I had and loaned it foolishly to some old Jazz Fiend and never saw it again,,,,,,,,,,,,


The good news is that a reissue of that recording is available on eBay, and it's eminently affordable.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have several recordings of this work. It ranks as one of my all time favorite classical works. Currently I have versions with these conductors: 
Dutoit,








Handley,








Ozawa,








Mehta,








and Jurowski.








My favorite of these? The one I listened to last.

I have given away several more on cd. Not because I didn't like them but because I wanted someone I knew to enjoy them and I have others anyway. I have had others conducted by Elder, Boult, and Previn just to name a few. I'm probably through actively seeking any new recordings, however if the one by the kids at the Proms 2016 ever gets cheap enough or if I just happen to see a copy of any recording at a bargain price I will pick it up. I can always give it away!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> however if the one by the kids at the Proms 2016 ever gets cheap enough or if I just happen to see a copy of any recording at a bargain price I will pick it up.


That performance by the National Youth Orchestra is one of the best performances of The Planets. It's a youtube video I've returned to several times.

On several new recordings I've noticed that on Mars, in the bars before final tutti chord, the woodwinds are draggy. If I compare a newer recording I have from the London Symphony Orchestra with an older recording from 1987 by the same orchestra, there is a marked difference.


----------



## JJF (Aug 25, 2017)

Remarkable version. Is it available on media?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There is a Chandos recording available. I don't know if it was from a live concert but if you want the Proms concert and you have a copy of the youtube-dl software then...

youtube-dl -x be7uEyyNIT4

Will get you a downloaded copy of the audio.


----------



## JJF (Aug 25, 2017)

Becca said:


> There is a Chandos recording available. I don't know if it was from a live concert but if you want the Proms concert and you have a copy of the youtube-dl software then...
> 
> youtube-dl -x be7uEyyNIT4
> 
> Will get you a downloaded copy of the audio.


Well, that is very handy, thank you! It's a remarkable recording, even with the youtube streaming conversion! Better than the version I have!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

PeterPowerPop said:


> The good news is that a reissue of that recording is available on eBay, and it's eminently affordable.
> 
> View attachment 97080


Dutoit, yes. the only version other than Boult's earlier recording that does it for me.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

JJF said:


> Remarkable version. Is it available on media?


There's an Amazon download version for $8.99. Not terrible but more than I usually go. I really like the YouTube video. I don't know if that YouTube download thing is technically legal. I'm not fooling with it.


----------



## JJF (Aug 25, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> There's an Amazon download version for $8.99. Not terrible but more than I usually go. I really like the YouTube video. I don't know if that YouTube download thing is technically legal. I'm not fooling with it.


Yes. I found it on Amazon. It's a far better version than what I currently listen to.


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's the National Youth Orchestra's performance of _The Planets_:






The same forces have released a CD on Chandos:

https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN%205179









_Fun Fact:_ The Proms performance was on 6th August 2016. The studio recording was made on 8th and 9th August 2016.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just bought the Bernstein / NYPO

Pretty good!


----------



## PeterPowerPop (Mar 27, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Just bought the Bernstein / NYPO
> 
> Pretty good!


I agree.

(_Warning:_ Self-Promotion Alert)

https://petersplanets.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/bernstein-1971/


----------



## Steve1087 (Sep 17, 2017)

Another vote for Montreal SO/ Dutoit and the late 1970's Boult/ LSO.
Also excellent is Andrew Davis and the BBC SO on Apex


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Im currently playing this one. It's a cracker. Really vital and exciting.









I have lots of Planets recordings and the ones i return to the most, otherwise, are Handley (THE definitive version for me and the cheapest one ive bought - 30p from a charity shop) , Gardiner & Dutoit. Karajan's Planets were top notch too. Ive just finished listening to Elder's Planets with the Halle and I wasn't overly impressed (Jupiter was far too slow for my tastes).


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

I have several of the above mentioned. Levine/Chicago is a very good one too (performance and sonics).


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have quite a few of these. Like them all. There are probably even more to like once I get around to it.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

It took me quite a while to enjoy the Planets that much. I do have a few recordings including the Karajan BPO one that seems pretty good - a work that was made for him - and Previn's with the LSO (also good). Colin Davis from the LSO Live series is also a good one. I know the Dutoit and also find it good but not so much that it eclipses a good few others.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Levine's with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra is the only one I have, and I've always been happy with it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This one is not so good.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

mbhaub said:


> This one is not so good.
> View attachment 106821


Apart from his Venus and Neptune, both of which are superb. It's unfair to compare it to the standard orchestral version though.


----------



## NothungWorld (Feb 27, 2017)

James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------

